
“Alexa, Do I Have the Flu?” – Amazon Secures Partnership with NHS - NeonTiger1992
https://digit.fyi/alexa-amazon-nhs-partnership-health-advice/
======
sarcasmatwork
If you trust Alexa to diagnose you just by your voice, you're already sick in
the head imho.

